# Free Phone Skope Case for iPhone 6



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a new phone so I don't need this anymore. I was just going to throw it away but I thought maybe someone could get some use out of it. One of the tabs that holds the phone into the case broke off, but I was able to use with the broken tab. Idk, maybe it's of use to someone? Can't go wrong with free, right? This is the case only (no eye piece adapter). You'll have to come to me if you want it. I live and work in West Jordan.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't beat free! I'll take it if no one else has spoken for it... I'll send you a PM Legacy.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

"SOLD"


----------

